# Third Watch



## Annette (Aug 8, 2002)

Any fans of Third Watch here on ascifi?

Enjoyed the first season of this but unfortunately Sky One not showing any more seasons. Tis not fair. :crying:

Anyone fill me in on whats happening on it?


annette


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 8, 2002)

Didn't Channel 4/E4 pick this up as part of the ER package?  I never really watched it, apart from the ER crossover ep, just couldn't get into it.  Although admittedly I didn't give it much of a chance   I watch far too much tv as it is!


----------



## Annette (Aug 24, 2002)

Think the 2nd season of Third Watch is being shown on Sky One. Starts around 1.50am. On every night of the week.


annette


----------

